# RIP Big Joe



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, no. Always miss the sweet big guys! So deeply sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I am sorry for you and your Mom. RIP Big Joe..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

condolences.


----------



## HighCountryPleasure (May 12, 2012)

R.i.p:-(


----------

